# which kind of platy is hardy?



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

Red Wag Tail Platy, Red Wag Tail Platy , dwarf platy or others?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I think the Red Wag Tail Platy and the Red Wag Tail Platy are they prettiest, 
but as far as hardy, all platy's are fairly hardy. It 100% depends on the breeder 
that the store got them from. And the breeding practices they use.


----------

